

Your API Consumers Aren’t Who You Think They Are - WadeF
http://bryanhelmig.com/your-api-consumers-arent-who-you-think-they-are/

======
aytekin
Agreed with the author on this: One of the most common problems with APIs is
unclear/incomplete error messages. When you don't know what is causing the
problem you are stuck.

